# Menards O gauge building sale



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I got a phone call today from a club member who told me he had just left Menards here in my town and that he had purchased the Sauerkraut Factory for $69. It goes for $99.99.

So I went to see for myself and sure enough all the buildings were on sale. I've had my eye on the Chippewa Valley Farm Supply and it was there. It was normally $69.99 and I got it for $48.99. 

At first I didn't think it would fit on my layout, but I made room without any major rearranging. I just moved my water tower over little. 

















HO buildings were on sale too.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Unbelievable:appl: as if there prices on great to begin with. Wish we had them out east.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Great buy, heck of a building for that price.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

seayakbill said:


> Great buy, heck of a building for that price.
> 
> Bill


Bill, I forgot to mention that I had a $6.25 rebate coupon which brought it down to $42.74 and they also had a %11 rebate that I have to send in.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Wow, you'd think Menards actually wants everyone's biz, unlike some of the manufacturers who assume everyone's pockets are bursting with cash...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

That's an excellent building at an excellent price, Denny. I wish there was a Menards in Florida.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Would be really nice to have internet sale for us unfortunate ones on east coast. Great buy Denny M. Hope to get deals like that at York. Oh maybe Allentown Spring thaw.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I found out Menards isn't on the East coast when I was at York last October. I was talking to a fellow about a boxcar that I had bought from Menards. He told me he had never heard of Menards. My first response was "huh". I didn't know Menards wasn't everywhere. They really need to expand East and Southeast. I don't know if they are West.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

I wonder if the HO scale buildings are on sale as well. I might have to stop after work in the morning and check it out. They are very detailed buildings for a great price. I'm still holding out for them to release a grain elevator or something similar.


edit: Just saw under the picture that the HO buildings are on sale as well. I'll definitely be stopping by.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Schwinn68 said:


> I wonder if the HO scale buildings are on sale as well. I might have to stop after work in the morning and check it out. They are very detailed buildings for a great price. I'm still holding out for them to release a grain elevator or something similar.
> 
> 
> edit: Just saw under the picture that the HO buildings are on sale as well. I'll definitely be stopping by.


They'll be moving everything to the off-season part of the store which is usually on the second level. I don't know when, but they said soon.


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting, DennyM!

We do in fact have a special *in-store promotion *going on right now. *Now through February 25, 2017 (or while supplies last), all plugged-in store model buildings (both O and HO scale) are marked down 30%! *Plus, now through February 18th, get an additional 11% rebate!

I will reiterate that these are *plugged-in display models only *and are limited to stock on hand. Store supplies are very limited, so hurry in to get the best selection. But remember, *when they're gone, they're gone!*

Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Menards said:


> Thanks for posting, DennyM!
> 
> We do in fact have a special *in-store promotion *going on right now. *Now through February 25, 2017 (or while supplies last), all plugged-in store model buildings (both O and HO scale) are marked down 30%! *Plus, now through February 18th, get an additional 11% rebate!
> 
> ...


Mark, I'm using a 4.5v wall wart (wall adaptor) because that's what they were using for the displays at the store.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

After reading about this sale yesterday, I went to the Menards store in my area this morning planning on picking up another building. I currently have five from Menards, but found out the sale was on "plugged-in" display models only! Because they have most likely been plugged in, with the lights operating continuously since before Thanksgiving...with all sales being final and because the Power & Light building that I have is already losing some of it's lights with minimal use...I decided to pass. They did have two of what I wanted, so asked to speak with the manager and see if the sale price was available on the non-display unit and after some checking, he said they weren't able to do so. So no sale today!!! Kind of a relief in a way...having really no place on my layout to put it would mean I would have to build an addition, just to accommodate it...so another close call! Just sayin...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

PDDMI said:


> After reading about this sale yesterday, I went to the Menards store in my area this morning planning on picking up another building. I currently have five from Menards, but found out the sale was on "plugged-in" display models only! Because they have most likely been plugged in, with the lights operating continuously since before Thanksgiving...with all sales being final and because the Power & Light building that I have is already losing some of it's lights with minimal use...I decided to pass. They did have two of what I wanted, so asked to speak with the manager and see if the sale price was available on the non-display unit and after some checking, he said they weren't able to do so. So no sale today!!! Kind of a relief in a way...having really no place on my layout to put it would mean I would have to build an addition, just to accommodate it...so another close call! Just sayin...


Three of the LEDs are kind of dim. They seemed brighter on display, but for the price I can replace them. The lights on the loading dock are fine. It's the lights around the building that are dim. I already know how I'm going to replace them. 

The only drawback is I have to drive to Grand Rapids to Rider's Hobby Shop which is a little over a 120 mile round trip. They are the only ones near me that carry the LEDs I need.

Well it will be a good excuse to visit a friend I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A good way for Menards to liquidate their used buildings instead of sending em back to the DC.

Bill


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Seems us folks in southeastern PA, NJ, and DE can only hope and wait for Menards to come to our area. Hopefully, that'll be while most of us are still around and active in this hobby and their products still represent quality $$ deals!!!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

ogaugeguy said:


> Seems us folks in southeastern PA, NJ, and DE can only hope and wait for Menards to come to our area. Hopefully, that'll be while most of us are still around and active in this hobby and their products still represent quality $$ deals!!!


We are pretty well saturated with Home Depot and Lowes already. I'll be surprised if Menards can squeeze their way in here.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Well Denny...it was bound to happen!
Just one day after passing on investing in another Menards building...I received an email from Menards notifying me that the two NYC boxcars and two free box trucks that I had ordered last week, as a ship-to-store, had arrived and were ready for pickup. So made the return trip to the local store this afternoon and on my way out, I walked by the "Toy" aisle again and stopped to take another look at the display building that was on sale at 30% off. Somehow that Herman's Sauerkraut Factory found it's way into my cart. But, with a list price of $99.99, discounted down to $69.99 and then subtract the $13.20 rebate coupon that I had from a previous purchase and the $7.70 11% rebate I'll send for from this purchase...turns into less than $50.00 for this new, to me, building! Really hard to pass up...however, not being a big fan of sauerkraut...the new signage and logo for that building will be modified to read...Dark Horse Brewing Company...which is a very popular local and always expanding brewing facility here in town.







Now, of course, having no where to put this on my existing layout...time once again for a little more expansion! Another fine mess you've gotten me into...Just sayin...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

PDDMI said:


> Well Denny...it was bound to happen!
> Just one day after passing on investing in another Menards building...I received an email from Menards notifying me that the two NYC boxcars and two free box trucks that I had ordered last week, as a ship-to-store, had arrived and were ready for pickup. So made the return trip to the local store this afternoon and on my way out, I walked by the "Toy" aisle again and stopped to take another look at the display building that was on sale at 30% off. Somehow that Herman's Sauerkraut Factory found it's way into my cart. But, with a list price of $99.99, discounted down to $69.99 and then subtract the $13.20 rebate coupon that I had from a previous purchase and the $7.70 11% rebate I'll send for from this purchase...turns into less than $50.00 for this new, to me, building! Really hard to pass up...however, not being a big fan of sauerkraut...the new signage and logo for that building will be modified to read...Dark Horse Brewing Company...which is a very popular local and always expanding brewing facility here in town.
> View attachment 281002
> 
> Now, of course, having no where to put this on my existing layout...time once again for a little more expansion! Another fine mess you've gotten me into...Just sayin...


It's amazing how thing's manage to jump into the shopping cart. Then when my wife see's it and ask me when did you buy that and I say I've had it all along Honey. I finally made room on the layout for it. She says uh-huh....sticking with that story?:sly: and I say yep I am.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> We are pretty well saturated with Home Depot and Lowes already. I'll be surprised if Menards can squeeze their way in here.


Yeah, but you guys have all the cool train shows. There are a lot of Home Depot and Lowes here in the Mid-West as well as Menards. For me, Home Depot and Lowes are 25 miles from me. Menards is right in town.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a Lowes and a Home Depot within 4 miles of me. Menards built almost right between them! I don't think they are afraid of the competition.
Randy


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

It'd be nice if Home Depot and Lowes were closer. When I lived in Chicago all three stores were everywhere. Here, they are a 20 minute drive, but the drive isn't bad because there is no city traffic.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I prefer Menards over the other guys because I can get other items used around the household also. Dog food, bird seed, seasonal trains, auto items, food items, and even some clothing. I usually make up a list of items then wait for the 11% rebate to purchase these type of items then use the rebate certificates to purchase trains. When I walk out of the store with some rolling stock or buildings at no charge it is a great day.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Bill, I don't know how your Menards is, but the one here you have to know what you are looking for. Too many times I have seen someone's head pop off their body and roll around the floor when you ask them a question.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, as luck would have it...I found a tempoary location for the new brewery...and it may well become permanent!!! The new signage is in place and the power is on...so time to get brewing and of course, for whatever it is that follows?


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

PDDMI said:


> Well, as luck would have it...I found a tempoary location for the new brewery...and it may well become permanent!!! The new signage is in place and the power is on...so time to get brewing and of course, for whatever it is that follows?


Looks great, Paul! Thanks for posting!

Perhaps Dark Horse has some barrel aged beers in those barrels?

-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Paul, looks good where you have it. I also see you have the Chippewa Valley Farm Supply warehouse too.....you might have mentioned that before, but my C.R.S. kicked in.:goofball:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, I just got back from the store and also had to stop in Menards to get a couple packs of fuses for the PW ZW at the train club. 

I went down the aisle where the trains are and look what happened, a Chippewa Valley Farm Supply pickup truck found it's way into my shopping basket. It's going to go great with my Chippewa Valley Farm Supply warehouse.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

You have all the luck...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

PDDMI said:


> You have all the luck...


You wouldn't say that if you saw the problems I'm having with my Lionel Mikado Jr. I bought at York last year. It's been fixed twice and now there's a new problem. I think it's a lemon. hwell: I'm pretty sure I'm going to get rid of it. A sledge hammer has crossed my mind, but I'll just get rid of it......maybe over a cliff.


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

DennyM said:


> Well, I just got back from the store and also had to stop in Menards to get a couple packs of fuses for the PW ZW at the train club.
> 
> I went down the aisle where the trains are and look what happened, a Chippewa Valley Farm Supply pickup truck found it's way into my shopping basket. It's going to go great with my Chippewa Valley Farm Supply warehouse.


A perfect fit! Thanks for posting DennyM!

-Mark the Menards train Guy


----------



## CincinnatiWestern (Jun 16, 2015)

So while hoping that there would be no buildings at my local store in Evendale, Ohio, luck was not on my wallets side when I glanced down the isle today....an engine shed, power and light co, and sauerkraut factory where there and before I knew it here. Between the 30% discount and the additional 11% rebate, hard to pass up. 

My first trip to Menards was for sound board, no one else sold it in the area, now they are my go to for home improvement and building supplies, always a great experience at reasonable prices with a much better overall selection than Lowes or Home Depot.
The trains are an added value to a great, well stocked, hardware store.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

PDDMI said:


> Well, as luck would have it...I found a tempoary location for the new brewery...and it may well become permanent!!! The new signage is in place and the power is on...so time to get brewing and of course, for whatever it is that follows?


Wow, great lighting on this picture. The colors just pop.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

I picked up Grandpa's House and the Chippewa Valley Supply building. With the rebate check I had from a previous purchase, combined with the 11% rebate going on now, I couldn't pass them up. I would've gotten more buildings, but I already own them. The lights above the side doors are dim, but I am wondering if that's how they are on brand new buildings. All I cared about were the primary lights on the front of the buildings, and those were bright as can be.

Plus, the buildings I got were still in their original cases, so who knows how long these particular ones were plugged in and used as the "demo" units. Customers could have swapped out the units that were plugged for the past couple of months as they checked out which one they wanted to buy.

Anyway, great, great deals.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

DennyM said:


> You wouldn't say that if you saw the problems I'm having with my Lionel Mikado Jr. I bought at York last year. It's been fixed twice and now there's a new problem. I think it's a lemon. hwell: I'm pretty sure I'm going to get rid of it. A sledge hammer has crossed my mind, but I'll just get rid of it......maybe over a cliff.


Do what Gomez Addams did with his trains.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

:laugh: I guessing Lurch had to rebuild on the layout where he blow up the trains. Each episode it was back together. My train tech buddy would have a fit if I did that.:laugh:


----------

